# Any recommendations for small to mid-sized cichlids?



## Canoe2Can (Oct 31, 2004)

After allowing my 120 to languish for quite a few months, I've decided it's time to do "something" with it again. I'm thinking I'd like to get a small group of small to mid-sized, peaceful, affordable, available, durable, and at least moderately colorful cichlids. Here's what I'm thinking of (and not of) so far:

Angelfish- Topping the list so far. My wife loves them, and they certainly fit the bill. 
Keyholes- Fit the bill, except for the colorful part.
Laetacara sps.- I used to have a L. curviceps. Very nice fish. L. dorsigera is even nicer in my opinion, but hard to find. The only problem with these is that they are so small that they might just get lost in my 120. Something a bit larger (3" plus) would probably be better.

Rams- I've never had good luck keeping them alive long term.
Various Apistogramma sps., other South American dwarf cichlids in general- Generally too fragile and almost always too expensive.

Let me add to this, I prefer New World cichlids, so no Kribs or other African sps. Any other recommendations to check into? Thanks for any help.


----------



## Fishboy08 (Jul 19, 2006)

Well,

to tell you the truth, for New World sps. , there aren't very many besides the ones you listed, if at all, that are smaller and fairly common in pet stores. Most of the common New Worlds grow pretty big and/or are on the aggressive side : Jack Dempseys, Jaguars, Oscars, Discus, ect. 

Have you looked into Firemouths? I am not sure on what lengths they usually obtain, but I have two in my 55 gallon New World tank, and they have been in there for 4 years now and both are still under 4 inches.


----------



## anthonysquire (Jul 18, 2006)

what about some green or gold severums? in a 120 several could look real nice. i have a green severum and it's not much bigger than my angels.


----------



## Fishboy08 (Jul 19, 2006)

From my personal experience, they can get pretty big, probably around 4-7 inches. Which is still o.k for a 120 gallon, but not sure how the other fish would handle that. But, like I said, that is from personal experience, sometimes things go differently.

You would probably be ok with severums if you got them pretty young because they start out pretty small, around an inch or two.


----------



## rodney (Apr 10, 2007)

Convicts! But they are NOT peaceful. I had to mention em because they are the only cichlid I have kept.:icon_roll


----------



## LS6 Tommy (May 13, 2006)

I don't know if you're intersted in Africans, but they don't seem to mind living in multiple species groups. You can get a lot of color/variety that way.

Tommy


----------



## lemonlime (Sep 24, 2006)

nm.. mispost


----------



## wantplantsnotwork (Nov 28, 2004)

Sevrums will re-arrange a planted tank until it is no longer a planted tank.


----------



## ingg (Jan 18, 2007)

Anomolochromis Thomasi

Pretty fish, not real aggressive (I keep endlers and small rasboras with them without an issue), and can show several pattern variations depending on mood.


----------



## cody6766 (Mar 15, 2007)

> Sevrums will re-arrange a planted tank until it is no longer a planted tank


I was going to say that too. My sev even trys to trash my fake plants that are in with him. 

Bolivian Rams are much easier to keep than Blue rams. They're a hardier species, but not quite as colorful. 

Green Terrors are pretty good fish for a tank that sized. They're beauitful fish and pretty doscile, as new world cichlids go anyway. They do get big. I'd suggest a trip over to www.cichlid-forum.com and see what the guys over there say. You'll be up to your ears in cichlid knowledge


----------



## PsYcHoTiC_MaDmAn (Jun 7, 2007)

mikrogeophagus, look for good quality strains (they'll cost more, but wont die off ) bolivians are hardier, but not as colourful.








(these were a dutch strain, and have proven to be very hardy i lost 1 out of a total 7 due to a misterious desease)
apistos are fairly easy (depending on sp,)
latecara, nanocara, should be fine
pelvichromis sp (kribs or more adventurous)
angels or discus can work in planted tanks.
(some) geophagus are fairly good with plants, try and get the plants established first, then introduce them as juvis, making sure there are plenty of open areas of sand. obviously try and avoid the bigger sp such as G. altifrons, something like my G. sp "Tapajos OH" are stunning








(note they've gotten more colourful since this photo was taken their about 4-5" at the mo)
firemouths are fairly peaceful (mostly flairing at each other) can get to 6" but they like harder water, so bear that in mind
I have also seen some heavily planted tanganyikan and malawi tanks, however i'm not a fan of these as i like to recreate the bio-tope authenticly, so such tanks dont work for me


----------

